# Form questions



## Simon Curran (Dec 31, 2004)

Dear Sirs/ma'ams,

I have a couple of specific questions regarding short form 2 and long form 3, but before I begin I would like to apologize if it seems like I am rambling, I'm just not very articulate, so please have patience with me.

1) in the beginning of short form 2 are the inward blocks made with open hands or a closed fist?

2) in long form 3 I have been told that we perform the techniques in the form with our strongest side first, however this has confused me a little, with regards to crossing talon and glancing spear, does this mean that it is our right side that is attacked first or our right side which counter attacks first?

I'm sure many will say I should ask my instructor, but the club I train at is relatively new, and my instructor and I are both at the same belt level (although not at the same level in practice since he has many years of experience in Kung Fu).
To add to the confusion, we have recently changed organisation affiliation, and some things are different under the new syllabus while still similar, some details are different.
We are a small sattelite club of a larger national organisation, however, the national head of our new organisation is based some distance away, so we don't get to spend as much time with him as we would like.

I'm sure there are many people here who could answer my questions, however, they are directed at any/all seniors, since I would like to hear from those closer to the nucleus.

Thanks to you all for taking the time to read my questions, and I look forward to hopefully hearing a response.

Simon


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 1, 2005)

If it may help, I am now a member of the European Kenpo Karate Association, formerly LTKKA.

Thanks
Simon


----------



## Doc (Jan 1, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Dear Sirs/ma'ams,
> 
> I have a couple of specific questions regarding short form 2 and long form 3, but before I begin I would like to apologize if it seems like I am rambling, I'm just not very articulate, so please have patience with me.
> 
> ...



Interesting question sir, and you are right. I suggest that you ask your instructor. If there is some discrepancy in his understanding than you should seek clarification from the promotion authority of your organization to prevent confusion, misinformation and promote consistency in training methodologies and interpretations.

Significantly, it is conceivable you could get multiple answers to this question based on organizational and instructor interpretations of the material. What is correct for one may be completely wrong from another perspective.

I for one can guarantee you my interpretations as the head instructor of The MSU will be very different from most because of the underlying philosophy, and principles mandated by the SubLevel Four Kenpo Teaching Curriculum.

In keeping with my position as a teacher, I choose to ask you several questions to make you think and consider some things.

In regards to Short Form Two;

*
What is the initial attack? (be specific)

Which defensive (or offensive) hand (if not both), do you consider the blocking hand?

What are the purposes of each hand? (be specific)*

These posed  questions will go along way toward promoting dialog that will allow you to decipher appropriate answers based on your prevailing philosophy of execution within the designated form. Start there and then we can get on the same page and both learn something. 

Hint: In dynamic human interaction, there are no simplistic answers. In a form you can do anything, and also why "... there are no world champion shadowboxers." - Ed Parker Sr.


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 16, 2005)

Many thanks for your response sir,

First of all I would like to apologise for having not gotten back to you sooner, I have been watching this thread for responses, but until today I have not seen any responses for some reason (it could just be my lack of computer skills...)
Last weekend I was fortunate enough to have some time training with our instructor, and I posed him the same questions I had posted here, he told me the way that HE does them.

In regards to your questions, you have given me some food for thought, and if you have no objections, I will ponder these and get back to you as soon as possible.
Once again many thanks
Simon


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 6, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Many thanks for your responses,  I will ponder these and get back to you as soon as possible.


 Well, we are waiting........

 :ultracool


----------



## Simon Curran (May 7, 2005)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Well, we are waiting........
> 
> :ultracool


Sorry sir(s),

A combination of a memory like a sieve, and computer illiteracy...
I thought I had posted a reply to this question some time ago, but it appears not to have saved, so my answer now is in two parts, my thoughts then, and my thoughts now (post Exeter, Dr Chapél...)

My impression of the attack is one of a haymaker type punch, thus explaining the step in, to cancel the attacker's depth, and to a certain degree, his width (using the knee as an active check to the attacker's lead leg)

Using the assumption that we are considering the attacker's right step through swing, and thus my right step through defence;
I would consider my right hand to be the "blocking" hand (but rather a "striking" hand)
I would consider my left hand to be a checking hand, held open at a level just above my left shoulder
My right hand (originally) would be a clenched fist, executing a hammering, pulling, inward strike to the biceps of the attacker.
My left hand would be kept in the position mentioned above as a "what if" (what if I mistimed, what if the strike keeps coming)

My revised opinion would be;
My right hand is kept open with the fingers apart, performing a right inwards knife hand strike across the attacker's face to cause a flinch response, striking the head of the humerus (very painful by the way Dr Chapél, I liked it a lot)
My left hand is performing a "slap check" to my right shoulder in order to support the joint (hope that is correct, tried extrapolating some of the information from last weekend)

Thanks for your attention sirs, and excuse the somewhat lengthy reply.
Simon


----------



## Simon Curran (May 12, 2005)

Would any of the ladies or gentlemen here present be able to offer some feedback or advice following my previous post please.

(all offers welcomed)


----------

